# hibiscus



## sharlan (Apr 13, 2009)

I planted a raised bed of various lettuces for the tortoises to munch on at will. There's an area where they can climb in and out safely.

They were in there today, munching away, when I gave each of them a rose and a hibiscus. I couldn't believe how fast they gobbled the hibiscus, then the rose before returning to their lettuce.

It was worse than the grandkids with candy yesterday.

Good thing I planted 3 more hibiscus plants last week.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 13, 2009)

sharlan, Hibiscus and Roses are some of the favorite treats for all my torts Greeks and DT. Oh and look out if you grow squash and give them the blossoms you will never hear the end of it .


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 13, 2009)

All of my torts love hibiscus and they usually have them gobbled in seconds, I scored my neighbor just told me I can have all of his roses off of the rose bushes and he doesn't use any chemicals


----------



## bettinge (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to get to the nursery this weekend to buy a hibiscus. I'm anxious to see what my Hermann's does with it. I would also like to buy a mulberry.


----------



## sharlan (Apr 14, 2009)

Right now, I've got 5 hibiscus, plus about 8 rose bushes, so that should keep them in flowers for the summer. I also planted 30+ heades of various lettuces (romaine, butter, oak leaf, etc, no iceberg) so that will give them plenty of grazing. I just need to supplement with other veggies.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 17, 2009)

Add some squash, zuchinni, or carrots to the garden then they will get there veggies. Betts if you buy non organic plants from the nursery, make sure you let them set in the ground for few months to get rid of all the fertilizers and pesticides.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought a hibiscus plant at home depot. As a treat IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll give my little Sulcata a flower, he loves them. But he wonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eat rose peddles for some reason.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 19, 2009)

How large does squash have to grow before it blossoms? I have some seeds planted in a tray so I assume it won't grow very large...I just have a stalk with a couple leaves right now. Thanks!

I can't wait to go find an organic nursery and get Trevor some Hibiscus.

I think the most entertaining food we ever gave him was a little canned pumpkin. He got more on his shell than in his mouth!


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 19, 2009)

Kate they have to be ready to produce vegetables. The flower is on the end of the squash vege.

Dawna


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

I need to find a good place here in Nor-Cal to get hibiscus. Unfortunately I determined that the soil I have surrounding my house is not very good for planting (I could buy some) but my cats have other ideas for soil. That makes me worry about having my torts in their outdoor home, my cats use it as a cat box. Is that dangerous...I should probably block it off so my cats can't get in there when the torts are inside, huh? They haven't been outdoors in the enclosure yet because I have not completed it, but I did try to plant some things and my cats dug them all up.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 25, 2009)

Dawna-Thanks! Excuse my ignorance on the whole subject of gardening.  My plants finally got to go outside for the spring/summer so I'm happy. Haven't found an organic nursery yet, but then again I haven't looked too hard.


----------

